# Fish Are Breathing VERY Fast And At Top Of Tank



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

After a lot of moving around and changing water in my tank...

My fish are at the top and breathing very fast and once in a while, looks like their gasping for air at the surface.

If anybody could lead me in the right direction to fix this, that would be really appreciated.

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

has the temperature changed drastically during the water change? That could stress your fish pretty bad. rapid gill movements combined with staying at the surface are a stong indicator of not enough oxygen in the water. Are you sure that you used dechlorinator in the water change water? If not, add it right away, as the chloramine binds to the gills and makes the fish not able to absorb oxygen. 

if you can rule out temperature and chlorine/chloramine, then I would suggest getting that surface moving. throw in an airstone (with an airpump) or something. whatever you can do to increase the oxygen saturation in the water.

Good luck.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

Thanks for the reply.

I think I can rule out everything else except the temperature changing.

During the whole process, I did notice that the water temperature was fluctuating a lot.

I am guessing, from what your telling me, that the water temp would be the cause of their distress. 

If that's the case, what would you suggest me do to relieve their symptoms.

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I would be adding that air stone...

You have lots of water movement, but a 55 gallon, with two tangs, you moving stuff around, stirring up crap, etc, etc, etc. Your tank is really volatile.

Even if those tangs are small, they are very active. 

If it were my tank, I would try to keep hands off. Too many changes, and you won't know what is causing what. So, I would start with small water changes, and good aeration.

Don't want to be all Tang police on your butt, however...


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi J_T,

Thanks for the advice.

I've added an air stone, but I haven't done a water change. Reason why is because during this whole process around 25% was changed so I guess that would be okay?

Anyways, I hope this will work out for my fish, I will wait and see how things turn out for them.

So, thanks for the advice everyone.

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd add the air stone too if you can get one going. 

How's the temperature now? If it's less than 70F, I'd use a cup to slowly bring it up by doing a very slow water change with quite warm water, and pour the warm water into a sump if you have one or into a hang-on-back filter box or something so that it gets a chance to mix before going in with the fish. If the water is above 85F now, I'd do the same thing but with quite cold water. If the temperature is in the range of ~70-85F now, then yeah. Hands off and let it come to it's regular temperature. Rapid temperature fluctuations are really tough for fish to deal with, so if they do recover, they will have been weakened so you should be on the lookout for signs of parasites like marine ick and other diseases in the days going forward. If the tank seems fine in about 3 days then you are probably okay, but do take care to avoid temperature shocking your tank in the future 

In the long run those tangs may get too big for your tank. Sorry to say.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

My Yellow Tang is laying on its side and is still breathing very fast 

Please if anyone could tell me whether he will come out of this okay?

Also, any other advice to temporarily relieve his stress.

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

What about water parameters? Have you done any tests? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree. Did you agitate the sand? Was the water cloudy?

Reason I ask is maybe its a nitrate spike.



TankCla said:


> What about water parameters? Have you done any tests?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

How are the fish doing now? Did you get things back under control?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the tang is dead already

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Awh sad  Did you ever figure out what caused this?

I've had similar issues after moving - ended up that when the rock was moved and stirred up the detritus, the nitrate levels went through the ceiling. The tank smelled like death. The gasping stopped a couple hours after they were back in cleaner water. I actually ended up tossing most of the sand because of all the crap in it.

Apart from that, I've had another similar issue with a green spotted puffer and it was entirely to do with insufficient surface movement and was remedied quickly. Of the two of them, one did not survive. Some fish just don't recover as easily when pushed to their max stress level.

Good luck and hope everything else in the tank is doing okay!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

sig said:


> the tang is dead already


R.I.P little tang


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for all the replies 

I was pretty disappointed when he died, I just got him then suddenly he was gone 

And JamesHurst, I figured that due to the rapid and extreme temperature changes the fish were not able to cope with it by stressing them out to that point (particularly my Yellow tang) where they could not hold on much longer.

Now all is well in the tank. Lesson learned, ALWAYS BE PATIENT even if you thinks it's okay.

Anyways, thanks again everyone for the helpful advice and replies I REALLY appreciate it 
Vinoy


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad to hear you at least got it figured out. There's nothing worse than not knowing and worrying it will happen again without cause.

Temperature sure can mess them up. I have my temps controlled at 77.3 to 77.8. When I moved recently, everything was bagged and placed in a giant tupperware tub. Timing got messed up and the fish and corals ended up bagged for between 6 to 9 hours, and in the back seat of a car with no heat (It was about -10 degrees Celsius that day). Fish were barely moving and the corals were all pouting so hard by the time I got them back into the water (I knew that once the 6 hour mark hit, most of them would likely be dead) but surely enough everything lived and is now flourishing - I was VERY lucky.

Again, glad you got it all sorted and sorry for your loss w/ the Tang - they're my favorite in my tank ... such gentle giants!


----------

